# A test?



## ReformedWretch (May 9, 2004)

A test?

Phil 4:8
Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are honest, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things.

Is the opposite of this true? If it is, how many followers of Christ incorporate it into their life?

Whatever things are lies, what ever things are dishonest, what ever things are corrupt, whatever thing are ugly, whatever things are of bad report, if there is no virtue, and if there be no praise, do NOT think on these things.

Wow, how many things in our life would we have to get rid of to meet that standard?

Maybe if it's only entertainment it's ok?


----------



## cupotea (May 9, 2004)

Adam,

That'll preach!


----------



## sundoulos (May 9, 2004)

[quote:08f966f051]
That'll preach!
[/quote:08f966f051]

Actually, I think he has gone from preachin' to meddlin'.

:bs2:


----------

